# frodo's stuff



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

rifle slings and AR15 single point slings
mississipi state colors









tribute to police thin blue line


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

...........


----------



## PCAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Those look great! Well done sir! What's your favorite one?


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

Austin said:


> Those look great! Well done sir! What's your favorite one?


Ole Miss ... Maroon and white lol


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

..............

jeep and ATV roll bar cage handles


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Ol' Miss colors. That figures. I also like that school.


----------



## PCAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

frodo said:


> Ole Miss ... Maroon and white lol


That's great. It's really cool seeing your work. Thanks for posting it!


----------

